# Humminbird 718 Echolot Neuheit 2009 Hilfe



## schnarcher (18. April 2009)

Hallo
Ich habe mir vor kurzem das oben beschr. gekauft.
Wer kennt sich damit aus?
und könnte mir mal sagen was ich besonders einstellen muß.
hier habe ich ein bild, vom verankertem boot und fast stehendem wasser.
http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/93th-d-jpg.html
Das ist ja schön und klar.
Aber sobald das boot treibt,oder nur strömung ist,
habe ich nur schnee auf dem bildschirm.
bin nur auf dem main damit unterwegs,tiefer wie 6-7 meter ist er net.
mit der empfindlichkeit habe ich schon probiert bringt nichts,
hat einer noch einen rat|uhoh:
Schön wäre es wenn sich der Herr Schlägeter melden könnte,
von Ihm habe ich es gekauft.


----------



## TOP (20. April 2009)

*AW: Humminbird 718 Echolot Neuheit 2009 Hilfe*

Hi !
ich habe mir  gleiche Gerät bestellt ,ich hoffe es war kein Fehler!
kannst bishen mehr über deine Erfahrungen mit dem Echolot berichten ?
Was ist Positiv  Aufgefallen?
Was war Negativ ?

Gruss Anatol


----------



## elvis.21 (21. April 2009)

*AW: Humminbird 718 Echolot Neuheit 2009 Hilfe*

hallo , hast du jetzt schon was herausgefunden ? will mir das evtl. auch holen


----------



## Lonny (21. April 2009)

*AW: Humminbird 718 Echolot Neuheit 2009 Hilfe*

Hey,

Ruf Herrn Thomas Schlageter
Tel.: *(0049) 05255 / 934700 an !!!!*
Ist ne Einstellungssache !
Ich habe das 727 in der Hausversion ! und was soll ich sagen das ding ist Super #6 




Daniel


----------



## TOP (21. April 2009)

*AW: Humminbird 718 Echolot Neuheit 2009 Hilfe*

:vik::vik::vik:Morgen bekomme ich mein 718 Quad Geil


----------



## schnarcher (21. April 2009)

*AW: Humminbird 718 Echolot Neuheit 2009 Hilfe*

Hi
Nach rücksprache mit meinem tealer,
und noch wem,
muß es am geber liegen.
der wackelte bei mir doch ziemlig arg.
sprich ich habe das teil unten zu locker befestigt,
das teil soll ja hoch gehen bei grnd berührung|bla:
jetzt ist er fest klappt aber net mehr hoch|krach:
meine geberestange marke eigenbau ,
für 3 euro,war auch noch wackelig, habe ich aber gelöst#h

ich denke mal jetzt funzt es.
das echo ist ja super gegangen,wenn ich geankert habe ,und keine strömung war!


----------



## schnarcher (21. April 2009)

*AW: Humminbird 718 Echolot Neuheit 2009 Hilfe*

Ps das ist jetzt mein 3tes echolot,
und das werde ich auch noch in den grifffff bekommen:vik:nur da hätte man auch selber darauf kommen können.
nur wenn es dann nicht funzt, #q#q


----------



## TOP (21. April 2009)

*AW: Humminbird 718 Echolot Neuheit 2009 Hilfe*



schnarcher schrieb:


> Ps das ist jetzt mein 3tes echolot,
> und das werde ich auch noch in den grifffff bekommen:vik:nur da hätte man auch selber darauf kommen können.
> nur wenn es dann nicht funzt, #q#q


 
Ab gesehen von Probleme mit Strömung bist du zufrieden mit dem Echolot oder?
Wie sind die bilder ? Auflösung ?
Gruss Anatol


----------



## schnarcher (22. April 2009)

*AW: Humminbird 718 Echolot Neuheit 2009 Hilfe*

#habgesehen 
wegen strömung usw. super!
ich brauche es wegen der waller:q
die ich ,ich hoffe mal viel leicht fangen werde#c
und das sieht man beim klopfen,
ich möchte in meinem leben 
auch mal einen walli, über 100cm fangen:vik:
karpfen, hecht und zander habe ich schon genug geange.
möchte halt mal einen waller!
ps die meisten fische,was ich geangelt habe .leben noch ,wenn sie nicht 
gefressen wurden od. gestorben sind .


----------



## Pilkerknecht (23. April 2009)

*AW: Humminbird 718 Echolot Neuheit 2009 Hilfe*

Moin Moin
Na dann mach mal Deinem Namen nicht alle Ehre wenn Du aufs Echolot schaust, sonst wird es nichts mit dem Waller.
Immer schön zuschauen.

Drück beide Daumen das es jetzt ordentlich funzt.

LG Pilkerknecht


----------



## schnarcher (23. April 2009)

*AW: Humminbird 718 Echolot Neuheit 2009 Hilfe*

So nach rücksprache , mit Herrn Schlageter,
und tel, anweisung ,
war das echolot auf salzwasser eingestellt|bigeyes

und der main, glaube ich süsswasser hat ,
war das auch nicht so gut:c
samstag wird getestet,
ich hoffe es funzt dann :vik:


----------



## TOP (24. April 2009)

*AW: Humminbird 718 Echolot Neuheit 2009 Hilfe*

Hi ! An Alle 718 Besitzer !!!

bei askari  Gibt es passende Tasche für nur 19,90 Euro!

Gruss Anatol


----------



## schnarcher (25. April 2009)

*AW: Humminbird 718 Echolot Neuheit 2009 Hilfe*

So alles im LOT!#6:vik:


----------



## Jungferntaler (26. April 2009)

*AW: Humminbird 718 Echolot Neuheit 2009 Hilfe*

Wo haste denn die Tasche gesehen? Im Onlineshop?
Wenn ja, unter welcher Rubrik.
Wird dann eh für die 700er Serie sein, oder!?

Gruß


----------



## TOP (26. April 2009)

*AW: Humminbird 718 Echolot Neuheit 2009 Hilfe*



Jungferntaler schrieb:


> Wo haste denn die Tasche gesehen? Im Onlineshop?
> Wenn ja, unter welcher Rubrik.
> Wird dann eh für die 700er Serie sein, oder!?
> 
> Gruß


Hi! 
Einfach https://www.angelsport.de/cgi-bin/askari.storefront dann schop dann Boot zubehör ,
2 seite Ecolot Tasche 19,90 Euro.
Gruss Anatol


----------

